# To the Staff/Mods Please Could I have



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

A name change, instead of Dave Slant could I have Mr Whyte. As I just had my Whyte Ridgeway delivered today.


----------



## Chris S (10 Jun 2020)

A good thing it wasn't a Pompino


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2020)

What do we think folks?
Poll?


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2020)

I'm presuming the last bike was an Apollo Slant then?


----------



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm presuming the last bike was an Apollo Slant then?




Yes it was, my daughter now has it and loves it


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Jun 2020)

Thats a very nice bike ...... Mr. Whyte

What colour do you have ?


----------



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Thats a very nice bike ...... Mr. Whyte
> 
> What colour do you have ?



Thank you, it is Matt Petrol/Lime.


----------



## winjim (10 Jun 2020)

Dave Slant said:


> Thank you, it is Matt Petrol/Lime.


Matt Petrol would be a good name. Like a crap British Vin Diesel.


----------



## figbat (10 Jun 2020)

Reservoir Dogs or Casino Royale?


----------



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

winjim said:


> Matt Petrol would be a good name. Like a crap British Vin Diesel.



Sounds cool.


----------



## winjim (10 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> Reservoir Dogs or Casino Royale?


Myster Pynk


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Jun 2020)

You'll always be Dave to me, Dave. 😄


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2020)

Or Mr Magnolia for that off Whyte look.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2020)

winjim said:


> Matt Petrol would be a good name. Like a crap British Vin Diesel.



I'd prefer the Matt Petrol as a user name to Mr Whyte tbh.


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2020)

Could I be called Mr Apollo  and next week Mr Carrera and the following week Mr Brompton


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2020)

Mr puncture


----------



## figbat (10 Jun 2020)

Just call me Mr Feltcube Fujitrek


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2020)

I'd end up being Mr NeilPryde Principia Raleigh Avanti-Wilier *

* I'm leaving out the PlanetX as it's not 'posh' enough.

And my 15yo would be Mr Argon BeOne Cervelo


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> Just called me Mr Feltcube Fujitrek


Sounds like one of those questionable sex things that you find in Japan, possibly from a vending machine.


----------



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> Just called me Mr Feltcube Fujitrek




As I only use Fuji X cameras, Mr Fuji would be fun.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2020)

Maybe I could become _Utter Caad_? Or _One Speed Wonder_? 






Or even... _A Big Clot_!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2020)

Just stick with the original name for God's sake! It's only a name and is the one we know you as.
As it happens, I do drink other things than Skol, but you don't see me asking for a name change.....


----------



## Mr Whyte (10 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Just stick with the original name for God's sake! It's only a name and is the one we know you as.
> As it happens, I do drink other things than Skol, but you don't see me asking for a name change.....




I made a mistake with the name, that is why I`d like to change it if possible thank you.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jun 2020)

Done @Mr Whyte


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jun 2020)

It would be nice if there was a thread showing name changes. There have been so many name changes and 'new users' who are clearly not new that I cannot keep up. It actually makes it tricky knowing who you are talking to and what your shared history is.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> It would be nice if there was a thread showing name changes. There have been so many name changes and 'new users' who are clearly not new that I cannot keep up. It actually makes it tricky knowing who you are talking to and what your shared history is.


I agree, these people are a bloody liability.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jun 2020)

I can't be arsed.


----------



## Mr Whyte (11 Jun 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Done @Mr Whyte




Thank you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jun 2020)

Good job it wasn't a COVE frame


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jun 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I can't be arsed.



Is that a name change request?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jun 2020)

Funny, mind!


----------

